# Hudson River Fish-In



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All! 

Voting for the date of the Hudson River Fish-In is taking place on the Open Forum in order to afford as many members as possible the chance to decide on attending and to vote on the date.

Hoping for a successful event with a large turn-out from the P&S family....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

*It doesn't look good....*

Greetings All!

I've been monitoring the HRFA-NJ board, and they are reporting schoolies and catfish through today. That doesn't mean the infamous Hudson cows aren't out there, but they probably aren't feeding due to water temps.

My vote is to cancel the Fish-In. I still want to try for the Hudson cows, and I'm probably going to be there April 24th - 25th. (Although it IS possible, I can't see things changing enough in one week to make the Fish-In worthwhile....) In the meantime I'll be monitoring the HRFA-NJ reports.

By waiting the extra week, we'll get to see the results of the HRFA Striped Bass Derby being held in Tarrytown, NY. Although you can fish from the bank, this seems to be a boat-oriented contest. You can hit the HFRA Home Page for more information. In addition, the HRFA-NJ is holding an open tournament April 24th at the Piermont Pier. Its their home waters, so maybe they know a little something about when to fish!

Still hoping to see a few P&S folks out there.


----------

